# Sago Palm transplanted



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

On Friday, I dug out a Sago Palm from the garden in front of the house where I used to live. 



 

Drove it 80 miles to the north and transplanted it on the scenic shores of Lake Livingston.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you had the current resident's permission


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 17 Jul 2012 06:58 PM 
Hope you had the current resident's permission









I never bothered to ask since I still own the Houston house. 
Anybody want to buy a house in Houston? It's for sale. But you don't get any Sago Palms.


----------

